# Texas frogers



## alivetheycried (Feb 22, 2012)

Just wondering how many ppl frog south Texas we got here, not alot of ppl down here are into a hobby and would like to buy some darts soon with out the dam shipping cost lol


----------



## cairo11 (Jan 8, 2011)

Im in austin but born and raised Brownsville,tx....thats as south as it get! hannah high school. you ?


----------



## alivetheycried (Feb 22, 2012)

oo dam mcallen here well la joya but no one knows this place lol, u were the one with the free frogs huh? i try PM you but nothing haha...


----------



## cairo11 (Jan 8, 2011)

I havent dared to go into inbox yet after seeing the pm count.... : /

I might have to be fair and split them up to few peeps. 

I know la joya...but yea, youre better off saying mcallen


----------



## alivetheycried (Feb 22, 2012)

ill pay the shipping iv been wanting one for a while and which buying them and shipping it sucks -_-...
yeah mcallen ppl know, dam la joya is so small...were u into the hobby while u were down here


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

Hmmmm. I was hoping being the first to reply in the affirmative on there and fairly local I'd see a PM about them by now. I'm willing to pay shipping, drive to meet you, whatever. Please just lemme know so I can stop stalking you. Its no skin off my back if you don't want to send any or all to me, but I've been looking at these morphs for a while and when I saw a fairly local texan offering them, FREE, I was really excited. I'll take very good care of them at any rate, please let me know.


----------



## cairo11 (Jan 8, 2011)

hey doug
consider almirante and popa yours....believe it or not espe was spoken for before ad was posted...but I promise next batch of espe are yours.


ZookeeperDoug said:


> Hmmmm. I was hoping being the first to reply in the affirmative on there and fairly local I'd see a PM about them by now. I'm willing to pay shipping, drive to meet you, whatever. Please just lemme know so I can stop stalking you. Its no skin off my back if you don't want to send any or all to me, but I've been looking at these morphs for a while and when I saw a fairly local texan offering them, FREE, I was really excited. I'll take very good care of them at any rate, please let me know.


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

damn, the Esperanza were really what peaked my intrest, I still really want them but none the less, free is free and I'll be happy to work with the other two and be patient on the esperanza


----------



## alivetheycried (Feb 22, 2012)

co
ngrats on the frogs man :]...


----------



## alivetheycried (Feb 22, 2012)

if you have kind of darts in the future hit me up :] i would love some to buy or free if you can...anyone going to the s.a show?


----------



## cairo11 (Jan 8, 2011)

when is it?


----------



## alivetheycried (Feb 22, 2012)

sry didnt see that u posted, its on march 3 and 4th i forgot where but u can look online...i want to hit it up but idk if its anygood


----------



## warlock (Jun 7, 2012)

I am in Austin.. starting to get into the frogs.. it would be nice to have a little texas network


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

im in san antonio


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

There are a few of us in Austin.

You can no longer reach Cario (Sidney) via these forums as he has been banned.


----------



## warlock (Jun 7, 2012)

great!!

i am not really a frog person.. but i am starting to be one.. 

i have seen some sold on craigslist every once in while.. so i know there are some here..

i have the list narrowed down Dendrobates azureus or Dendrobates leucomelas..

my fiance is from Venezuela.. so i was looking for Frogs from that country.. 
she gave me alot of grief. cuz from frogs were on her window sills at night 
can they be mixed in one vivarium/?


----------



## andry (Jun 15, 2010)

I'm in Houston, TX. You will find all over the forum if you do a search for 'mixing' that it is much frowned upon and not recommended. Welcome to the frog world! We absolutely need more froggers in Texas!


----------



## warlock (Jun 7, 2012)

andry said:


> I'm in Houston, TX. You will find all over the forum if you do a search for 'mixing' that it is much frowned upon and not recommended. Welcome to the frog world! We absolutely need more froggers in Texas!


hey andry.. 

yep.. thanks.. just picked up on that.. 

i just need to set one up and go from there.. 

petsmart has some terrariums on sale right now.. 

maybe i pick one up and get it set up and established first


----------



## warlock (Jun 7, 2012)

are there some austin froggers.. need to pick your brain..


----------



## cobraden (Mar 6, 2007)

I'm here in Houston and just getting back into the hobby. Use to know a few people in Austin but that was over 10 yrs ago. Be nice to get some new Texas connections in the frog world.


----------



## mnemenoi (Jun 26, 2012)

There are a few of us around, most of the folks I know are up on the northside and central Houston.


----------



## Epikmuffin (May 9, 2012)

Im in the westside of houston, galleria area!


----------



## cobraden (Mar 6, 2007)

I'm out near Stafford. and just gearing back up. In the planning stages for the new viv.


----------



## LooksLater (Apr 11, 2012)

Mnemenoi and I are in north Houston, Woodlands area. Glad to see so many Houstonian froggers, it would be fun to meet up sometime!


----------



## andry (Jun 15, 2010)

In West Houston. Near Memorial City Mall. Would love a meet up to put faces to usernames.


----------



## warlock (Jun 7, 2012)

houston & Dallas always have active groups..

Austin.. NOT so much


----------



## andry (Jun 15, 2010)

I have added a Yahoo Group for Houston Area Froggers if you would like to join...maybe we can get a meeting set up by connecting through the group. 

HoustonianFrogs : Houston Area Dart Frogs


----------



## mnemenoi (Jun 26, 2012)

Most of us are on the Houston Fish Box (HoustonFishBox) and meet up regularly at the GHAC (Greater Houston Acuarists Club) meetings. The last 2 meetings were held at froggers houses and there is a subforum for Amphibians on the box. We use this board for research and ideas focused mainly on our PDF and similar stuff and HFB for local stuff. Join up, we are all on there and have the same usernames mostly


----------



## andry (Jun 15, 2010)

Wow, well then I will be closing the Yahoo group, no need for it if there is already another. I had never heard of it. Guess I'm too new to the hobby to realize. Thanks for sharing. I will join. 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?bwfpc1


----------



## warlock (Jun 7, 2012)

ooh.. i am in HFB>. 

so you can cancel my Join of yahoo group


----------



## andry (Jun 15, 2010)

Since I did a bunch of invites to people I've had frog connections with I will leave it open just until people know to move over to Houston Fish Box. Does it matter that we are not Fish people? Are there people on there that have nothing to do with Fish? Just wondering. Thanks.


----------



## warlock (Jun 7, 2012)

andry said:


> Since I did a bunch of invites to people I've had frog connections with I will leave it open just until people know to move over to Houston Fish Box. Does it matter that we are not Fish people? Are there people on there that have nothing to do with Fish? Just wondering. Thanks.


its everything in there.. everybody there dabbles in several things


----------



## mnemenoi (Jun 26, 2012)

There are lots of folk that are on there that maintain non aquatic tanks and anyone is welcome. It deals with nearly all facets of aquarium pets be they inverts, salt water, freshwater, vivariums, palludariums, ripariums, or terrariums. With such a general background of members we can draw solutions that are often missed in smaller specialized fields, but have been tackled far longer in other aspects of similar hobbies.


----------



## LooksLater (Apr 11, 2012)

Joined the yahoo group. But I would also love to see some new members on Houston Fish Box, there are a lot of members who do several things and they tend to be a pretty welcoming bunch. Our amphibian/etc subforum is fairly quiet though...maybe you guys can help us revive it a little! 

Either way, it's good to have a local group-look forward to future meet ups!


----------



## Epikmuffin (May 9, 2012)

mnemenoi said:


> Most of us are on the Houston Fish Box (HoustonFishBox) and meet up regularly at the GHAC (Greater Houston Acuarists Club) meetings. The last 2 meetings were held at froggers houses and there is a subforum for Amphibians on the box. We use this board for research and ideas focused mainly on our PDF and similar stuff and HFB for local stuff. Join up, we are all on there and have the same usernames mostly


yeah im in the fishbox before i know dendroboard


----------



## cobraden (Mar 6, 2007)

I'm on fishbox from time to time for aquarium stuff. never thought to check out that subgroup.


----------



## mnemenoi (Jun 26, 2012)

We have quite a few dart keepers there and we post up pics occasionally, but with more keepers the more active we can be and many of the GHAC (Greater Houston Aquarium Club) folks have darts and are avid fans. I'm sure we could get together for a meeting sometime


----------



## andry (Jun 15, 2010)

Looks like there is a lot of interested people becoming members of the Yahoo group, I think I am going to leave it open since it's a direct e-mail to our inboxes when in need of something urgent (like fruit flies) and it's more specific to dart frogs.


----------



## mnemenoi (Jun 26, 2012)

We have been posting up pic threads in the Amphibian subforum, everyone post up your frogs and setups...


----------



## cobraden (Mar 6, 2007)

I started a yahoo group for another interest a few years ago and the group really took off. The thing people liked about it is that it's kind of passive. the did not need to log into anything and the information and communication was easy by email. I think I have over 300 members in that group now. I'm not on HFB everyday (actually haven't been there in a couple months) but I get my email 24/7. If someone post info or questions, I'll see it faster. I hope you keep it going.


----------



## LooksLater (Apr 11, 2012)

Yeah, HFB is good but I like the yahoo group, too. Keep it going!


----------



## repking26 (Mar 12, 2012)

I am also in Houston, just moved here in February and am finally getting back into keeping darts and making vivariums. Glad to see we have froggers here in Texas!!


----------



## andry (Jun 15, 2010)

Hi there! You should join our Houston yahoo group! The more the merrier!


http://groups.yahoo.com/group/HoustonianFrogs/


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?bosqol


----------



## repking26 (Mar 12, 2012)

I am now on the Houston yahoo group!! Glad to see there is a nice group of froggers here in houston area!!


----------



## repking26 (Mar 12, 2012)

I will say though, after moving to houston from ohio, I was surprised that the Repticon Houston only had 1 table that had a dart which was not in good condition . I think it was just there as an after thought unfortunately and they wanted NINETY DOLLARS FOR IT!!! BTW it was an auratus which I love but $90 no way hose a!! In ohio we always had multiple tables with very healthy animals at any number of shows! I haven't been here in Texas long enough, but I know there has to be some good shows with great dart vendors! Does anyone know of any upcoming shows here in houston?


----------



## El Saptio Joyas (Jun 15, 2011)

Hey,
I am in DFW, but TX shows in general are not that great. NARBC is best option for having out of town dealers. But even NARBC is not much compared to Eastcoast. If your wanting frogs and dont mind 4 hr drive, then myself, Viv Concepts, and a few other local breeders could hook you up as combined we all have a decent selection. We have another local frogger meet coming up in Sept/Oct @ Casper's - last time had a few Houston folks drive up - we will have tons of supplies and frogs, just post what you want or pm ahead of time. 

-Scott


----------



## andry (Jun 15, 2010)

I agree the shows are not that great here in Houston and darts are expensive when you find them. I'm trying real hard to keep a large variety of frogs so that I have a good variety to offer Houston froggers. I like it when I get people started in the hobby which means more froggers locally. 

It will be several months before I have more to offer. But I'll keep in touch through the yahoo group. 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?ny4o5j


----------



## crystalSETH (Jul 15, 2012)

San Antonio here! I am guessing the closest breeders would be Dallas? Trying to get some Leucs here in a few weeks.


----------



## repking26 (Mar 12, 2012)

I definitely am in no way knocking Texas reptile shows because the Repticon and a couple of other shows were very nice, however they catered more to snake people and bearded dragons. But as frogs go of any sort there was only that one I was talking about earlier. Definitely will hit everyone up here in Texas when I need supplies or just to talk frogs in general!! Maybe we can all have a bullrun to DFW area when there is a meet or something!


----------



## repking26 (Mar 12, 2012)

Does anyone here breed thumbnails especially R. variabilis! I want to get a group of them maybe four or five for my up and coming viv!


----------



## Epikmuffin (May 9, 2012)

Welcome to houston! and yeah I've been in several repticon shows in Pasadena, but most of the time they only have one table for dart frog from S&S. 

Black jungle was there last march show, but that was the only time i've ever seen them there. Nobody comes to houston or something lol.

Fishes and snakes seem to be more popular here.


----------



## repking26 (Mar 12, 2012)

Well maybe all of us houston froggers should get a table at a reptile show in houston and sell some of our stuff! I am sure there are many potential froggers here in houston who just need our help to spark their interest!!


----------



## LooksLater (Apr 11, 2012)

repking26 said:


> Well maybe all of us houston froggers should get a table at a reptile show in houston and sell some of our stuff! I am sure there are many potential froggers here in houston who just need our help to spark their interest!!


That would be really cool! It's kind of disappointing the shows don't have more frogger oriented stuff, but yeah- I suppose there is only one way to fix that! Hahah. I don't have much to offer, but I'd definitely come out and help you guys. No doubt buy some stuff off of you, too!


----------



## repking26 (Mar 12, 2012)

Yeah it would be a fun time for sure!! I myself have nothing to sell either, but will in a few months. Even if only a few of us had stuff to sell, it would still be cool just to hang out with people with mutual interest and show people that PDF's are cool too!


----------



## mnemenoi (Jun 26, 2012)

The last GHAC meeting was at a froggers house and the 3 before that as well. I know a few thumbnail keepers in Houston, not sure what species they keep, but I have seen them breeding in their enclosures. I'll try and post up when the GHAC meetings are going to be at dedicated frogger houses as anyone is welcome to come and us froggers are always happy to talk frogs. That and trying to convert more aquarium folks to our side, lol. Most of us have mixed collections anyway. No word yet on this months meeting location, but will try and let everyone on here know and post on the yahoo group. I would not mind hosting a get together in Houston, but we are way up on the north side (Spring) and our dart collection is smaller (1 dart viv and 1 walking toad viv).


----------



## Totenkampf (Jun 25, 2012)

I guess I could chime in here, Houston North Side resident, member of GHAC, HFB, and slowly getting sucked back into vivariums lol. I was active with North Texas Herp Society many years back, there used to be an East Texas branch in Houston but they never were much into frogs. There doesnt seem to be much in the way of stores around here since my bro closed Texas Exotics 10 years ago. I kept PDFs, Phyllomeducine frogs, and phelsuma geckos mainly back then. Currently only working with a Geosesarma sp. 'red devil' and may expand on that and probably back into phyllomeducines again. Having said that, I'm looking for someone offering feeder FFF and/or tropical springtail and isopod cultures. I cant culture the bugs unless they are in the vivarium but i would like to feed FFF to the new baby crabs.


----------

